# bondo in a liner



## blazer02 (Aug 29, 2014)

Had a guy tell me the other day he never replaces his liner in his jet when it starts showing groovs in it he pulls in lines it in bondo sands smooth and goes.I think this would hurt your water flow a bit as the bondo wouldn't be as slick as the liner but in a pinch would this be a get by option.my liner needs changed but local shop don't stock my size be a week to get and I'm fishing this weekend.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 29, 2014)

I have never done it but have heard of several people doing it. Just get it even all around. It will hold for awhile, what breaks loose will shoot out the back with no issues. It will be smoother than the gravel and sand ground ridges in the liner.


----------



## blazer02 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah have to be better than the grooves in one.i run in a lot of low water sometimes and your constantly sucking sand and gravel and you can't be replacing sleeve every couple trips.thought keep a old one or two patched up to use when the water gets low and save ruining a good one time and time again.


----------



## 71Fish (Aug 30, 2014)

I have not had good luck with bondo. However, epoxy works pretty good.


----------



## semojetman (Sep 3, 2014)

There is aluminum fillers that are stronger than the typical plastic filler (bondo).

Ive considered it.

A buddy of mine had a jet ski that needed one but they were $250 so he smoothed it over with jb weld


----------

